# NEW Ross Archery [email protected] MN Deer Classic...



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

That's awesome it really sounds like they are turn things around again, will Mike Osborn be there? He is awesome to deal with on the phone, would be nice to meet him.


----------



## toby lester (Oct 15, 2010)

so is Andy the owner?


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, Mike Osborn will be there. 
No, Andy Ross no longer owns Ross Archery.
The New Owner will there. 
The Owner of Ross Archery is the gentleman that owns OMB Guns out of Kansas.
The new Ross Archery Team is dedicated to bring back Ross Archery in a big way.
The Ross Archery Rep. for MN/Midwest will also be there for any dealers that are interested in meeting him.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

ROGUE73 said:


> Yes, Mike Osborn will be there.
> No, Andy Ross no longer owns Ross Archery.
> The New Owner will there.
> The Owner of Ross Archery is the gentleman that owns OMB Guns out of Kansas.
> ...


This sounds great, I always loved the older Ross bows (CR line mostly) and hated to see the company struggle. I was very excited to talk with Mike on the Phone and hear the direction the company was once again going. From what I have heard the last few weeks the CS is working back up to what it once was also. being that I am not far from the state fair grounds I will for sure be there. I and the whole family look forward to meeting the new Ross team and maybe they will let me take a few shots with the Crave since I have no close dealers


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

Make sure you come and meet everyone in the booth---I know there was Ross Swag moving around at the Iowa Deer Classic! You will see a whole NEW level of dedication and commitment within the new group. The number one goal for Ross Archery will be Product Excellence and Customer Satisfaction. And yes, there will be bows there to shoot! (Provided a range is available).


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

So why is Andy going to be there then? What does he have to do with the company these days? I loved the old Ross bows also even if they were kind of slow.


----------



## rushriverranch (Mar 9, 2011)

I would think he will be there promoting his Maximum Archery TV show and DVD's. I heard the bow had a tremendous response at the Iowa Deer Expo.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Is this a shoot or some kind of a show? Sorry for the dumb question but I am new and noone has said anything to me about this. I am not that far away and it sounds fun, whatever it is!


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

2011 Deer Classic info: http://www.deer-expo.com/northern-wisconsin/minnesota/MN_show.cfm


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks! That looks like a fun outing for the family.


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

ttt...


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

ROGUE73...

got any photos/pics you've taken of the new ROSS bows ??? I know in the past you always had sum truly awesome bow pics


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

i am friends with the rep....and he's only had his bow for a week while out contacting dealers in MN with Mike Osborn (the bow designer)....so hopefully he'll give it to me for a day or so next week and i'll take some shots. i will be at the deer classic this weekend and take some point & shoot photos there! they are getting good response on the bow so far. had real good turn out in their booth at the iowa classic. always good to see another option out there. there are a lot of great bows out for 2011....this should be another good one!


----------



## rushriverranch (Mar 9, 2011)

Just got home from the Classic in St. Paul. You are right, nice people and Very Nice Bow!


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

The Ross Archery Team will be at the 2011 Nebraska Big Buck Classic this weekend, March 25, 26, 27, 2011.

http://www.nebraskabigbuckclassic.com/

Come check out the New 2011 Ross Crave!


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

2011 Ross Crave Specs:


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

The Ross Archery Team will be at the 2011 Wisconsin Deer & Turkey Expo starting tomorrow, April 1st. Check out the NEW Ross Crave!

http://www.deerinfo.com/wisconsinhome.asp


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Are they going to be at the Illinois one or is that one already over?


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the Illinois was last week.....


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

Ross Crave...."Feed the Appetite"......


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

Ross Archery Crave video clips:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_MeFFt4XXQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8m7fKLAr70


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

Detail shots of the Ross Archery Crave....


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks and sounds like a fine bow line ,hope they are here to stay more than a few yrs. at one time. Good luck Badbow


----------

